
Iran, China and India – The top 3 users of Sci-Hub - netham91
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/local/wp/2016/04/28/whos-reading-millions-of-stolen-research-papers-on-the-outlaw-site-sci-hub-now-we-know/?postshare=5751461867443756&tid=ss_tw
======
Amir6
Very glad that it is possible to get back some of our tax money we spend on
public research!

